
Soylent: A Word Processor with a Crowd Inside - akent
http://projects.csail.mit.edu/soylent/
======
abhikshah
What a clever idea! The specific features here aren't that appealing to me but
the idea of integrating crow-sourcing into an otherwise normal app is
intriguing.

